# Wine bag suppliers



## gotbags-10 (Sep 19, 2016)

I've purchased 5.5l wine bags before from homebrew heaven but they have been out forever. Does anyone know where I can get bags but not have to buy 250 of them?


----------



## cmason1957 (Sep 19, 2016)

Check design2brew.Com. I believe they sell them.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 20, 2016)

Is this what you're looking for?

http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=bag&product_id=757


----------



## gotbags-10 (Sep 20, 2016)

Awesome thank you


----------

